# Wilderness system ride 115 or Jackson cuda 12



## cpvwj (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone in northeast Ohio have either or? I've been debating for a while whether to get one. My time to fish each day will be limited to a couple hours each morning because of work. I can't justify the 400 dollar price difference from the cuda 12 to ride 115. This will be my first yak. Any input will be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I just bought a ride 115 , and right now I am in the process of rigging it (fish finder, rod holders, anchor trolley, trolling motor mount , and silent track system) almost done , il post pics when job is complete. Took it out once when I first bought it, and I got to say its a excellent yak. Tracks great and is very very stable , I was standing in it right away.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i had the same problem..the jackons are sweeeet yaks but i couldnt justify dropping >$1000 for a yak unless i was gonna be in it at least 3 times a week, i looked at the wilderness too and it looks just as awesome as far as stability,storage and manueverability go. Ended up with a acsend fs12t sit on top instead,,even less money and im satified with its performance($500). But to answer your question...i think the wilderness ride would be a great purchase and you'd be happy with it


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

I also use a Ride 115 and its a great boat. The cuda 12 is loaded with great features, but it does cost more. If your ordering it online check HOOK1, they have a new color called KNOT RITE camo. FREESHIPPING


----------



## cpvwj (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks to those have posted so far. I'm really leaning towards a ride 115 but I'm still listening to more inputs.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

cpvwj,
Welcome to OGF! 

I don't know what kind of price tag is on the NU Canoe, but they might be something of interest to you. There are some simularities to the Jackson, Wilderness System and Native Watercraft kayaks.





Bowhunter57


----------



## cpvwj (Sep 26, 2008)

Bowhunter, I've been a member for a while now. I usually don't post if I have nothing worth while. But thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with either purchase. The only wrinkle I'd add would be that kayaks are like guns, fishing reels, speakers, good sunglasses...in the fact that you almost never regret paying extra to get exactly what you want. A month down the road from your purchase, price will be forgotten and you will either have buyer's remorse, or you won't.
Again, I don't think you can go wrong with either boat, but don't let price keep you from getting exactly what you want as both boats are lifetime type of boats.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with either boat, but don't let price keep you from getting exactly what you want as both boats are lifetime type of boats.


What he says. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

